# "Scooby Doo" Banshee?



## torgen (Sep 25, 2005)

I'm sure everyone here old enough to remember will know what I"m talking about.  I'm looking for the "banshee" wail that all the ghosts used to use on the old Scooby Doo cartoon. Something like....

yuyuyuYUyuyuyooo!

There's really no way to describe it, you just have to know what is sounds like 
Anyone know where I can get that sound?

Thanks!


----------

